# Checkmate Lawn Striper Quick Disconnect Suggestions? (Honda HRX)



## ILCornFarmer (Dec 12, 2018)

Hello, Has anyone found a solution for the checkmate striping kit to allow for a quick way to remove it? Sometimes my wife mows and does not like the additional weight... removing the 4 bolts gets annoying. I also would like to remove it while mowing my fenced in yard just to make it easier. I can't think of a good way to do it...

https://www.bigleaguelawns.com/checkmatetrad-lawn-striper-for-honda-hrx217vka.html


----------



## OnTheOxbow (Jan 27, 2019)

I think the easiest solution would be to remove the bolts and nuts you mentioned. Using the exact same holes, replace them with a clevis pin and spring clip. Each hole should have a pin, so four pins total. Lowes or any hardware store sells them. Take the bolt with you and match up the diameter of the bolt to the new clevis pin. You want it to fill the hole, but loose enough to be removable. Also, make sure the new pin is long enough to go through both brackets with enough room to put the spring clip on the back side. There are many different styles of clevis pins, most any of them will work, just find one that suits you. This should make for easy removal and reinstallation. Hope this helps.

https://www.lowes.com/pl/Pins-clips-Specialty-fasteners-fastener-kits-Fasteners-Hardware/4294644650


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

It's a shame this is the only option. It's the sole reason I'm considering the toro striper for my timemaster over the checkmate.

Is there maybe some rigging you can do with bungee cords to lift it up off the ground?


----------



## ILCornFarmer (Dec 12, 2018)

OnTheOxbow said:


> I think the easiest solution would be to remove the bolts and nuts you mentioned. Using the exact same holes, replace them with a clevis pin and spring clip. Each hole should have a pin, so four pins total. Lowes or any hardware store sells them. Take the bolt with you and match up the diameter of the bolt to the new clevis pin. You want it to fill the hole, but loose enough to be removable. Also, make sure the new pin is long enough to go through both brackets with enough room to put the spring clip on the back side. There are many different styles of clevis pins, most any of them will work, just find one that suits you. This should make for easy removal and reinstallation. Hope this helps.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pl/Pins-clips-Specialty-fasteners-fastener-kits-Fasteners-Hardware/4294644650


Your suggestion is what I am considering doing, but the only issue is that the metal straps that the 4 bolts go into (the other end of those straps bolts through the plastic of the mower) will run on the ground then and not allow me to back up. I zip tie them up when I don't use the striper. If the bottom most bolt didn't go behind the wheels where I could put some sort of keeper or clip/clevis pin that would make it easy to remove the entire thing.


----------



## ILCornFarmer (Dec 12, 2018)

ryeguy said:


> It's a shame this is the only option. It's the sole reason I'm considering the toro striper for my timemaster over the checkmate.
> 
> Is there maybe some rigging you can do with bungee cords to lift it up off the ground?


The ease of removal on the toro striper for the timemaster looks great.. not that the checkmate isn't a nice product... but it is just a pain to remove.

Bungee cording it up would work, but it doesn't help with the additional weight of the mower, also the HRX gets extremely light on the front end when it is bungee corded up. Bumps make it want to pull the front wheels off the ground...


----------



## OnTheOxbow (Jan 27, 2019)

Ahh I see it's a two part equation. I think you could use a mini bungee cord to hold the brackets up out of the way once you remove the striper. If that doesn't suit you, I think you could use another Clevis Pin and spring clip.



Drill a hole somewhere in this area and insert the Clevis Pin from the outside of the mower towards the inside. Use a Clevis Pin with multiple holes and place the spring clip close to the bracket to secure it tightly. The Clevis Pin should be long enough to "catch" or rest on the plastic housing on the mower deck. It should hold it off the ground a few inches. I haven't tried this but seems like it should work.


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

Anyone ever come up with an easy fix?


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

https://youtu.be/P6VJZq2EdlI


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

I can tell you a free/easy way to cut your disconnect time and effort in half:

Just use one bolt on each side. I think they are 1/2" bolts? PLENTY of clamping force with just one on each side.


----------



## Gfrsh325 (May 14, 2020)

Check out this page. This guy makes quick disconnect kits. https://jimmylewismows.com/shop/p/quick-connect


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

@cubsfan24 I did. Like, super easy. Get a galvanized or stainless quick link. It was either 3/8" or 1/2" and keep all parts attached like usual, but remove the last bolts and replace with the quick links. Actually makes the striping kit kore agile anyway. I also attached rope in the middle of the kit and tie it to the handle on the mower to allow me to pick up the kit when turning to avoid trenching the grass on turns.


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

Just pick up 2 clevis and hitch pins and drill holes just big enough for the clevis pins. I just need to cut off the clevis pins a bit shorter. Super easy to disconnect and reconnect. This is what I did with my TimeMaster.


----------

